#   >   >   >   13   ""  .   -.

## Luda-chudo

,      .




http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=auhyi-q6d2


 ,   . ,         -     .

     ,     .          .
 ,      . ,     ,       ,    ,     .
    - , - (    ,    ),   ,   ,     ,     .
   ,        -       , .



  .

----------


## Luda-chudo

,   ,   .  , ,   2 .
     3,   ,    - .   ,   -.  ,  ,           ,     . 

  -   -   ,    13,    .

      -  ,   (   5   )      -    .

----------


## Luda-chudo

,    .    ,      .

----------


## Luda-chudo

,      ,  -,   1 .     -  .
    ,      4 ,     .



    .    5  . 
,    , ,        .     .
  ,     -   ,  ,        .   .

----------


## Luda-chudo

.      - .
  , ,    .

 ,          . , ,  ,  .

    .

----------

,   :050:   :3: 
 ,      !

----------


## Luda-chudo

.... ,   ?    -  .

   ,    ,     ,     .

83843 322974        .

----------


## Luda-chudo

,   ,  .
,        !!!!

 ,       :
   ,   -  3  .       :  ,   , ,  ,    1  .       ,

----------


## Elenushka-Dushka

13    .  .    .      !!!!

----------


## Luda-chudo

> ,   
>  ,      !


     ?

----------

